# DW Review - Nasiol Cleanion Pro Shampoo



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to team at Nasiol for sending the Trim and Tyre shine on to review.

Nasiol is the premier nano coating manufacturer and pioneer in Turkey, there services and expertise spread in Europe and worldwide. Consistent and continuous development of nanotechnology for home and industrial use, accessible and practical: http://nasiol.com

This review follows directly on from the tyre shine review I just haven't had the time to type it up until now.

*The Product: *










The product arrived well packed with the instructions in both English and Turkish.

The shampoo had a scent I couldn't place, however it was quite pleasant and I didn't notice it much when it was diluted.

*Nasiol Say:*

"CAR PAINT FRIENDLY NANO PROTECTION COMPATIBLE FORMULA

PH: 9 1/60

Cleanion is the ultimate car wash detergent that keeps the balance between foam shine and cleaning effect with its car body friendly formula. "

*The Method:*

As usual the car was given the standard prewash of a rinse then snow foam followed by the 2 bucket wash method.

Following the instructions I worked out (roughly) that 40ml would be the amount to use. I have to say I was a bit taken back by the appearance, for those born in the 80's you will probably remember ectoplasm, this is the closet thing I could liken it to!










At this point I have to be honest and say that I had my doubts that it would dilute well due to the consistency of it. However these doubts where misplaced and it dissolved perfectly. It gave a good amounts of suds and was slick on the car.

The shampoo transferred to the car very well and seemed to last very well without drying on the car.










A quick finished shot (with Nasiol tyre dressing included).










*Price:*

The shampoo is available from the Nasio E-Shop located here and costs €7.03 or approximately £6 for 500ml, excluding shipping.

*Would I use this again?:*
Yes I would consider using this again.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
This appears to be quite a good shampoo, good on price, good on slickness, doesn't dry out too fast on the paint.

*Anything I would change?:*
Personally I would like to see the dilution rates increased a bit.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

